# Typical "break in" practice using the Taurus "Terminator"



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Typical practice for a first use slingshot... getting a feel for the angle, length from hand and so forth.

From 10 meters hit the match tip a little better than 50%... and once used to the setup, quite a bit better.






After watching the video, I think the double match light at the end may have been only one match catching the other on fire... and I actually did chop both matches like what was intended... just couldn't see it from the shooter's perspective, black tip/ dark background...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Bill . Good to see the videos again .


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am a fan already! So I will just say awesome shooting Sir William Hays of Waco Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Ambro (Feb 26, 2016)

Good shooting Bill. Be interesting to see how that shooter feels as a metal cast. Will keep my eyes open for it

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice, that's a good looking shooter Bill!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice training!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Always enjoy the videos


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Once again a slingshot from Bill, that looks like it fits perfectly to my hand :wub:


----------

